# Metatarsophalangeal joint arthroplasty



## tschlink (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a foot surgeon who is wanting to bill for a Metatarsophalangeal joint arthroplasty with a interpostional graft and/or an allograft?  The dx code is HAllux Ridigus.  I can't really come up with a code that is not unlisted.  any ideas????


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you look at 28293 ?


----------



## tschlink (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, we have but Hallux Ridgus is not payable for code 28293?  and if the MTP joint isn't the 1st  joint what would you do?


----------

